# my baby collection



## attentiondef27 (Jun 5, 2007)

only a couple months old and this is what i own.


----------



## june19th (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely collection! Thanks for sharing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Is that Afterdusk blush I spy? How do you like it? It looks so pretty, I'm debating going back to get it!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2007)

Remember that every collection starts as a baby collection!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 7, 2007)

You have loads of lovely things


----------



## PeachyKeen (Jun 7, 2007)

thats a pretty sweet baby collection!


----------



## courters (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish my baby collection looked like that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I love all the eyeshadows.


----------



## attentiondef27 (Jun 25, 2007)

i updated the pics


----------



## thenovice (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine is a baby collection too- i wish it was like yours. You have alot of nice things!

What are those things in the black boxes?


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 25, 2007)

thats a baby collection? wow, i think your baby collection is much larger than mine was when i first started purchasing MAC and it has just recently gotten larger over the past year.


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 25, 2007)

Sorry, I do not think it is a baby collection, more like tween!


----------



## attentiondef27 (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thenovice* 

 
_Mine is a baby collection too- i wish it was like yours. You have alot of nice things!

What are those things in the black boxes?_

 
the larger two boxes are brush cleaner and the smaller boxes are paints...i keep them in the box so the dont get squeezed and ooze out when i open them.


----------



## Hilly (Jun 26, 2007)

awesome collection!


----------



## thenovice (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *attentiondef27* 

 
_the larger two boxes are brush cleaner and the smaller boxes are paints...i keep them in the box so the dont get squeezed and ooze out when i open them._

 
Good idea, thanks!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jun 26, 2007)

very nice


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 27, 2007)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, very nice !!

I wish my MAC collection was that big


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 29, 2007)

baby collection?? thats mahoosive for a couple of months...lol


----------



## macface (Jun 29, 2007)

thats a nice collection.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice collection!  Another Seattle gal in the house!  Wooot!


----------



## Weasel (Sep 9, 2007)

thats huge for 2 months!
i love it lol! =]


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Sep 10, 2007)

1)Baby collection?? That's a large collection!
2)You are _so_ beautiful!
3)Thanks for posting!


----------

